# missed 2 days



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

I am getting laid off today from my job, so is my fiance.. movers are coming to our apt. to pick up all our belongings on Sunday and we are heading out on the road for a 2 week car journey across country on Monday morning. Needless to say, I have been really busy lately and unfortunately have missed 2 days of the tapes.. can I pick up where I left off and make up the days?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hateit, it is a good thing or bad thing with your job?Just go back to a day before you left off and start there, hateit.Lets us know how you do if you can. Where in the country are you going?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

Well, not a great thing with the layoffs, but we are moving back to the East Coast to be closer to our families so that part is good.Thanks for the help!


----------

